# So Heavenly Minded You're No Earthly Good



## debodun (Nov 24, 2015)

Anyone ever heard that phrase? It really hit home when my mother went into the hospital just before Christmas in 1990 for her cardiac bypass surgery. My uncle, her brother, would phone me every few days and say, "I'm praying for you." Now that's all well and good, but he never offered to do anything else. Now they're both gone (uncle passed in March 2006 and mom in Nov 2006). Some might say he wasn't in a position to do much of anything, but really, not even an invitation to come over on Christmas at this difficult time for me or even send some food?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 24, 2015)

Deb, in your place I would have felt the same. I have relatives like that also.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 24, 2015)

I first heard it when the principal of a school where I was teaching used it when complaining about some of the other nuns in her convent.

I favour the sleeves-rolled-up version of Christianity. Prayer is still part of that.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 24, 2015)

That is a very apt expression and applies to many people I have known who profess to be 'spiritual' and/or religious, yet they can barely get off their butts to support themselves let alone help anyone else.


----------



## Fern (Nov 24, 2015)

Cookie said:


> That is a very apt expression and applies to many people I have known who profess to be 'spiritual' and/or religious, yet they can barely get off their butts to support themselves let alone help anyone else.


So true. It's got to the point that if anyone says to me 'I'm praying for you', I could laugh out loud.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 24, 2015)

debodun said:


> Anyone ever heard that phrase? It really hit home when my mother went into the hospital just before Christmas in 1990 for her cardiac bypass surgery. My uncle, her brother, would phone me every few days and say, "I'm praying for you." Now that's all well and good, but he never offered to do anything else. Now they're both gone (uncle passed in March 2006 and mom in Nov 2006). Some might say he wasn't in a position to do much of anything, but really, not even an invitation to come over on Christmas at this difficult time for me or even send some food?



I find it sad to think that you might possibly have judged your uncle by standards that he was unable to measure up to.   I don't say this to be critical, but just for_ food for thought_.


----------



## imp (Nov 24, 2015)

Fern said:


> So true. It's got to the point that if anyone says to me 'I'm praying for you', I could laugh out loud.



Pray not for me, for I am worthy not of it. Pray rather for those in need of it. 

Me, I am more of the "Let's Prey" type. Worthy of little direct consideration, but wishing to become better before too late.......imp


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm sorry your Uncle let you down, Deb.  It sometimes happens that the people closest too us can seem so blind when we need them the most...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 25, 2015)

My responses in blue


imp said:


> Pray not for me, for I am worthy not of it.
> None of us are worthy, Imp. We are all human and therefore flawed creatures.
> 
> Pray rather for those in need of it.
> ...


----------

